# Photo booth question???



## Carlyrae21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,
I had photo booth when I first bought my computer and it worked great. Then my computer crashed over the summer and I can not find photo booth any where on the computer or know how to get it back. Please let me know what I can do. Thank You.

Karlee


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2008)

Is "Photo Booth.app" present in your Applications folder?


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 26, 2008)

Have you done a search (command key + F) or just looked in the Applications folder?


----------



## pleethorp (Feb 25, 2010)

how did you solve this.i have the same problem


----------

